# Which Martial Arts should I pick up?



## Razznik (Feb 14, 2021)

So I'm kind of new to the whole martial arts concept. I've been doing Taekwondo for the last couple of months but don't feel it as a "fit" for me. Can anyone recommend where there are these few things involved:

A lot of physical action (So no yoga XD)
Where there is a relatively high skill level
One where actual skill is required and you don't pay to earn belts (as I've seen a 3rd grader have the black belt first dan in taekwondo)
Where it isn't a cheap rip off of the real version (cough cough western taekwondo cough cough)
Where you don't use extra weapons (like nunchaku)
And where you can also train your body at the same time (I'm overweight XD)
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jobo (Feb 14, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> So I'm kind of new to the whole martial arts concept. I've been doing Taekwondo for the last couple of months but don't feel it as a "fit" for me. Can anyone recommend where there are these few things involved:
> 
> A lot of physical action (So no yoga XD)
> Where there is a relatively high skill level
> ...


well first if you want to lose weight, start a daily diet and exercise program, ma once or twice a week is probably not going to make  much difference

then

what do you want to be able to do ? that really matters

nb yoga is an extremly good and worth while exercise programme, if you do that as part of the weight loss you wont go far wrong


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2021)

The MMA has a good use of energy and also test their skills

BJJ - a base for the MMA is also a god art to check out. 

FMA - with the right class / instructor, can get you the action and have weapons not be extra - and are taught along with the empty hand. 
If no weapon is what you meant then skip the FMA - it has empty hand yes, yet it also has lots of weapon use. 

So hard style of Karate ( not my thing so I am not sure of the names )  have empty hand sparring and hit and kick hard. Not sure how much is done in the states. 

Good Luck


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Dark Sovereign. Hope you enjoy it.

What Martial Arts gyms/dojos are a reasonable distance from where you live or work?


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Dark Sovereign. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> What Martial Arts gyms/dojos are a reasonable distance from where you live or work?


I live in Frankfurt Germany in Hesse... so yeah. I work inside the city so anywhere within Frankfurt would most likely be no problem for me (hopefully)


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum mate!

I would echo what others have said, what is it that you want to achieve, or what I think is more appropriate, what is it that draws you to martial arts, and why do you want to train? Often understanding what draws you to MA will be a good guide, and not why you think you should train.

I'd highly recommend enquiring about local schools, calling or emailing and asking questions about them, and the ones that appeal (and that you can afford), to sit in and watch a class on the side, and take it from there. This will tell you VASTLY more than what we can tell you. What someone says here as to a particular style may vary from what you see, as each individual club can vary quite dramatically.

Certainly the different arts have different characteristics, but then the question still remains as to why you want to train.

Good luck mate and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Cynik75 (Feb 15, 2021)

The best answer from hard2hurt:


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Dark Sovereign. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> What Martial Arts gyms/dojos are a reasonable distance from where you live or work?


Well, there are quite a few but I'm not sure if they're legit or mcdojos.


Cynik75 said:


> The best answer from hard2hurt:


Well, if you look at it from this approach, it is true that I should pick what I find fun. I've got a few questions though:

How would I find out which suits me best as I don't want to waste a lot of money on martial arts that I don't really enjoy training in?
Let's say I have a category but all the martial arts gyms in the area I live in are obviously scams. Should I still go to them? Either way, I would be "violating" one of the 3 "rules" from the hard2hurt guy. Should I then completely ignore what he said?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 15, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> The best answer from hard2hurt:



That's a great answer


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 15, 2021)

You are overthinking this way too much.

Just go train. It's *not* what it puts in you, but what *you* put in to it.

Keep training....if you don't like where you are training visit other schools and until you find an alternative.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## jobo (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Well, there are quite a few but I'm not sure if they're legit or mcdojos.
> 
> Well, if you look at it from this approach, it is true that I should pick what I find fun. I've got a few questions though:
> 
> ...


i asked what you wanted to achieve, you didnt answer, possibly as you hacent thought it through that far..

very few schools are scams, they are what they are,  if you can fight and you want to augment that with some techniques,  they work fine,  if you want to learn sone sd just in case, they are all right

if you want to learn to fight, go some where with fighting, dont complain that your black and blue with concussion  twice a week


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

jobo said:


> i asked what you wanted to achieve, you didnt answer, possibly as you hacent thought it through that far..
> 
> very few schools are scams, they are what they are,  if you can fight and you want to augment that with some techniques,  they work fine,  if you want to learn sone sd just in case, they are all right
> 
> if you want to learn to fight, go some where with fighting, dont complain that your black and blue with concussion  twice a week


Well, it depends. My goal is to not be at the stage where I can be easily bullied by others as there were several instances of the happening. So yeah, my goal is to reach a level where people won't see me as "weak"


----------



## jobo (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Well, it depends. My goal is to not be at the stage where I can be easily bullied by others as there were several instances of the happening. So yeah, my goal is to reach a level where people won't see me as "weak"


thats not really the question,  , , they will still see you as weak otherwise they wouldnt try to  bully you, the differance is if you stand up for yourself or not. and if your prepared for a physical confrontaion if it goes that way.

then exaxtly who are you in a physical confrontation with,

if you just want to survive a pushing and pulling match with some idiot , go do judo, two or three months and youl be throwing them around


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

jobo said:


> thats not really the question,  , , they will still see you as weak otherwise they wouldnt try to  bully you, the differance is if you stand up for yourself or not. and if your prepared for a physical confrontaion if it goes that way.
> 
> then exaxtly who are you in a physical confrontation with,
> 
> if you just want to survive a pushing and pulling match with some idiot , go do judo, two or three months and youl be throwing them around


An obscure example: Well, let's say I become the best grandmaster in all martial arts overnight( ). Then, let's say I "prove" my "power" then they won't see me as weak.


----------



## jobo (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> An obscure example: Well, let's say I become the best grandmaster in all martial arts overnight( ). Then, let's say I "prove" my "power" then they won't see me as weak.


right ok, lets run with that


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 15, 2021)

Sometimes we become paralyzed with indecision because we have too many choices and are unable to adequately process the pros and cons of those options.  That is a problem with today’s Information Age.  

Look at the schools that are close enough that you can attend regularly.  From that list, eliminate any that are too expensive and you cannot afford.  From that list, eliminate any with a class schedule that is not compatible with your personal and professional/employment schedule.   What remains on that list are the options you should explore.  Keep in mind, Covid may be throwing a lot of this up in the air if it is unsafe to meet for training session. 

But if classes are being held, see if you can attend some sessions to watch and get an idea of how they do their training, and what the attitude and atmosphere is, and if you feel comfortable with the teacher and the students.  Then see if they might allow you to try a couple classes for free, to help you make a good choice.  If you are not comfortable in a school, do not join.  Look for another. 

To some degree, you cannot be certain in advance if a particular school is the best for you.  Do your research, but you need to jump in and get started at some point.  It is easy to overthink these things and never get started because of paralysis from indecision.  Don’t fall into that trap.  Get started, if it is safe (Covid) to do so.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> How would I find out which suits me best as I don't want to waste a lot of money on martial arts that I don't really enjoy training in?


Unfortunately, there's really no way to know this until after you visit them. The good thing is most schools will offer a free/severely discounted trial, either through them, or through groupon, so you can try them out and see if you enjoy the training. It doesn't take a long time to figure that out.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Well, it depends. My goal is to not be at the stage where I can be easily bullied by others as there were several instances of the happening. So yeah, my goal is to reach a level where people won't see me as "weak"





Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> An obscure example: Well, let's say I become the best grandmaster in all martial arts overnight( ). Then, let's say I "prove" my "power" then they won't see me as weak.



That's not a goal you're going to achieve with martial arts alone. You can be in a ton of fights, win them all, meet someone who hasn't heard of those fights (most people haven't) and they might still view you as weak. If the goal is changing people's perception so you don't seem weak, the main things to do that are working out, posture, and confidence. You might get those from martial arts, but it's not something that martial arts are (supposed to) be focusing on.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's not a goal you're going to achieve with martial arts alone. You can be in a ton of fights, win them all, meet someone who hasn't heard of those fights (most people haven't) and they might still view you as weak. If the goal is changing people's perception so you don't seem weak, the main things to do that are working out, posture, and confidence. You might get those from martial arts, but it's not something that martial arts are (supposed to) be focusing on.


Yes, I know that. I want to learn martial arts mainly because of this reason, but not only because of it.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 15, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> The best answer from hard2hurt:



No. 

If you want a result you have to choose a gym that produces results. 

That can also be fun depending on what the environment is like. And you can compromise results for fun if you want. 

Bit this advice is breaking the rules of success in anything. 

Imagine if you wanted to save for a house. The first thing you give up is fun. 

If you want to loose weight. You give up fun. 

Be a good martial artist. You are going to have to sacrifice some fun. Sorry. There is no way around that.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 15, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Yes, I know that. I want to learn martial arts mainly because of this reason, but not only because of it.



Go find a combat sport. I have a mate who boxes. He doesn't get in to street fights, doesn't put himself in danger, just wants to be good at boxing.

He fought a guy last weekend that intimidated him. He fought that guy and won.

And for him it was a moment where he realised his skills were now surpassing this perception of scary bad guyness.

Big intimidating guys were now able to be defeated.

Which is i think kind of what you are trying to get at.

Whitsunday Martial Arts

That first video on there with the guy in the red singlet.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh ok  Thanks!!!


----------



## Cynik75 (Feb 16, 2021)

drop bear said:


> No.
> 
> If you want a result you have to choose a gym that produces results.


But yes.
He said: if you are professional or competitor go to place with proven record of achievements. 
But if you are complete novice just go to place which give you fun. Because novice cannot see the difference between good school and bad school other than fun. 

99% of people will quit martial art if they will not have fun.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 16, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> But yes.
> He said: if you are professional or competitor go to place with proven record of achievements.
> But if you are complete novice just go to place which give you fun. Because novice cannot see the difference between good school and bad school other than fun.
> 
> 99% of people will quit martial art if they will not have fun.



Which is a strange idea because I would go to a place with a proven record if I had no idea about martial arts because that would be one solid thing i could judge. 

Rather than basically eyeballing it like I do now or fighting everyone.


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Which is a strange idea because I would go to a place with a proven record if I had no idea about martial arts because that would be one solid thing i could judge.
> 
> Rather than basically eyeballing it like I do now or fighting everyone.


well it depends what you want out of it, you have a cery specific idea of what you want and think everyone should want the same.

the fall out rate for ma, is considerable, .
the idea that you should put convieniance and enjoyment above fighting exspertese isnt outragiuous,  if the consequence of a lack of enjoyment is you give it up all together,

it is to quote the cliche a journey if a few months down the line the school isnt meeting you needs, move on, if it is stay put


----------



## Ivan (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> So I'm kind of new to the whole martial arts concept. I've been doing Taekwondo for the last couple of months but don't feel it as a "fit" for me. Can anyone recommend where there are these few things involved:
> 
> A lot of physical action (So no yoga XD)
> Where there is a relatively high skill level
> ...


Capoeira. It will be harder if you're overweight, but you'll shed the fat very easily if you stay consistent.
On the flip side, if you want to use the fat as raw strength (you can) go for Judo, as your weight will give you an advantage. Most succesful Judokas are big and burly, and immensely strong.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Ivan said:


> Capoeira. It will be harder if you're overweight, but you'll shed the fat very easily if you stay consistent.
> On the flip side, if you want to use the fat as raw strength (you can) go for Judo, as your weight will give you an advantage. Most succesful Judokas are big and burly, and immensely strong.


Sadly there aren't any Capoeira schools in the area 'round me.  I honestly don't want to do judo because I don't like the idea of jumping on top of other people and suppressing them only with my body weight. Thanks though!


----------



## Stablades86 (Feb 16, 2021)

I have never paid for martial arts class and after 20+ years (self taught) I have been able to perform at the highest level in Capoeira and Taekwondo. I am currently studying and practicing Wing Chun. That is what I would recommend if you're either older or a bit overweight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 16, 2021)

Stablades86 said:


> I have never paid for martial arts class and after 20+ years (self taught) I have been able to perform at the highest level in Capoeira and Taekwondo. I am currently studying and practicing Wing Chun. That is what I would recommend if you're either older or a bit overweight.


Ok, I’ve tried to engage a discussion with you recently on your training and the need for good teachers.  Your responses to my questions were minimal and you seem reluctant to discuss it. 

I am an ex-capoeirista, I was obsessed with it for a number of years, enough to move halfway across the US in order to be able to train with a good instructor at a time when instructors in the US were few and far between.  I eventually reached the level of _graduated_ _student_ which could be seen as something akin to a shodan equivalent as a comparison to other martial arts.  At the time I was one of the senior students in our group and was one of the ones trusted to lead class when our teacher needed to be away.  I’m nobody special in the world of capoeira, especially given that I eventually drifted away from it and haven’t trained in it for probably around 15 years now.  But I’ve put in the work and I know what it takes.  Further, I know the richness of movement found in the roda, that you will never figure out on your own.  So I’ve got to take issue with your claim that you are at the highest level in capoeira, after 20 years of teaching yourself, without ever having a teacher, and (I presume) a group to train with (please correct me if I am misunderstanding something).  Simply put, I think you have no idea what your claim even means.  Ive got to ask: how are you evaluating your abilities, to make such a claim?

I encourage you to find a good teacher, in any system, and get some real training.  You will be far better for it and it is absolutely worth the money.  Don’t be self-delusional.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Stablades86 said:


> I have never paid for martial arts class and after 20+ years (self taught) I have been able to perform at the highest level in Capoeira and Taekwondo. I am currently studying and practicing Wing Chun. That is what I would recommend if you're either older or a bit overweight.


What would you consider the 'highest level'? I'm assuming for TKD that means that you're an Olympic athlete? Not sure what the capoeira equivalent is.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Sadly there aren't any Capoeira schools in the area 'round me.  I honestly don't want to do judo because I don't like the idea of jumping on top of other people and suppressing them only with my body weight. Thanks though!


There's a lot more to judo then jumping on top of other people and suppressing them with your body weight. If you want proof, find a sub 60 kg judoka black belt, and ask them for a spar. If they're any good you will be in for a very big awakening.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> There's a lot more to judo then jumping on top of other people and suppressing them with your body weight. If you want proof, find a sub 60 kg judoka black belt, and ask them for a spar. If they're any good you will be in for a very big awakening.


Yes, I agree. BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT what I meant was that I was trying to _looooooosssssssseeeee_ weight.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> well it depends what you want out of it, you have a cery specific idea of what you want and think everyone should want the same.
> 
> the fall out rate for ma, is considerable, .
> the idea that you should put convieniance and enjoyment above fighting exspertese isnt outragiuous,  if the consequence of a lack of enjoyment is you give it up all together,
> ...



Which would also be an argument for online training. If they enjoy it. It is working.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Yes, I agree. BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT what I meant was that I was trying to _looooooosssssssseeeee_ weight.


I think grappling training can be exhausting if you are doing it right.  If you want to lose weight and are looking for an exercise component to that approach, you could do worse than grappling.


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Which would also be an argument for online training. If they enjoy it. It is working.


if they enjoy it they will more likely keep doing it, working rather depends on what criteria your using to say its" working "

i know what your criteria is, youve told me dozens of times, that will not be the same for everybody


----------



## drop bear (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> if they enjoy it they will more likely keep doing it, working rather depends on what criteria your using to say its" working "
> 
> i know what your criteria is, youve told me dozens of times, that will not be the same for everybody



And yet you also say this.

"if thats dishonest is a suppose how up front you are in pointing out the limitation of what your doing. and if they actually know or care that there is a sizable disconect, if they just want a blackbelt tou will loose out tp those schools that promise to deliver in three years, if they want to be able fight, neither they nor you can deliver that, so what do they get from your that the belt factories arnt providing

im sure there are lots doing it and its all bogus, , im not sure that any of it counts as better than nothing, unless they have a real need for a horse stance"


----------



## jobo (Feb 16, 2021)

drop bear said:


> And yet you also say this.
> 
> "if thats dishonest is a suppose how up front you are in pointing out the limitation of what your doing. and if they actually know or care that there is a sizable disconect, if they just want a blackbelt tou will loose out tp those schools that promise to deliver in three years, if they want to be able fight, neither they nor you can deliver that, so what do they get from your that the belt factories arnt providing
> 
> im sure there are lots doing it and its all bogus, , im not sure that any of it counts as better than nothing, unless they have a real need for a horse stance"


yes its dishonest not to point out the limitations, that doesn't seem to run contrary to anything ive said in this thread


----------



## Stablades86 (Feb 16, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> What would you consider the 'highest level'? I'm assuming for TKD that means that you're an Olympic athlete? Not sure what the capoeira equivalent is.


 
Okay I may have exaggerated a bit. All I can say, I'm advanced enough to convince most people I've been doing it for 20 years.


----------



## Stablades86 (Feb 16, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> Ok, I’ve tried to engage a discussion with you recently on your training and the need for good teachers.  Your responses to my questions were minimal and you seem reluctant to discuss it.
> 
> I am an ex-capoeirista, I was obsessed with it for a number of years, enough to move halfway across the US in order to be able to train with a good instructor at a time when instructors in the US were few and far between.  I eventually reached the level of _graduated_ _student_ which could be seen as something akin to a shodan equivalent as a comparison to other martial arts.  At the time I was one of the senior students in our group and was one of the ones trusted to lead class when our teacher needed to be away.  I’m nobody special in the world of capoeira, especially given that I eventually drifted away from it and haven’t trained in it for probably around 15 years now.  But I’ve put in the work and I know what it takes.  Further, I know the richness of movement found in the roda, that you will never figure out on your own.  So I’ve got to take issue with your claim that you are at the highest level in capoeira, after 20 years of teaching yourself, without ever having a teacher, and (I presume) a group to train with (please correct me if I am misunderstanding something).  Simply put, I think you have no idea what your claim even means.  Ive got to ask: how are you evaluating your abilities, to make such a claim?
> 
> I encourage you to find a good teacher, in any system, and get some real training.  You will be far better for it and it is absolutely worth the money.  Don’t be self-delusional.



I guess you're not understanding, I don't need a teacher at this point. Unless I took up Karate or JKD. But I am advanced enough to know my craft. I'm just looking for others with similar platforms to practice with and shoot short films. I've trained for over 20 years and most likely skilled several levels past a black belt. I don't want to waste money or anyone's time.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 16, 2021)

Stablades86 said:


> But I am advanced enough to know my craft.



Just curious....but how do you know that?

Do you compete?  Live sparring with other Martial Artists?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 16, 2021)

Stablades86 said:


> I guess you're not understanding, I don't need a teacher at this point. Unless I took up Karate or JKD. But I am advanced enough to know my craft. I'm just looking for others with similar platforms to practice with and shoot short films. I've trained for over 20 years and most likely skilled several levels past a black belt. I don't want to waste money or anyone's time.


May I ask, how do you assess your skill level?  How do you know you are so skilled?  Particularly in Capoeira?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 16, 2021)

jobo said:


> yes its dishonest not to point out the limitations, that doesn't seem to run contrary to anything ive said in this thread



Individual criteria of working basically means everything works. You can't suggest online is any less efficient a method when the results are completely subjective.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> I think grappling training can be exhausting if you are doing it right.  If you want to lose weight and are looking for an exercise component to that approach, you could do worse than grappling.


I definitely agree. I'm not trying to go against every grappling technique ever, I just don't think judo is the perfect fit for me.


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Individual criteria of working basically means everything works. You can't suggest online is any less efficient a method when the results are completely subjective.


but we either have individual criteria  or every one in the world is forced to use your critieria,

the first seem more pragmatic and fair, iif their main criteria  is that they enjoy it, that isnt subjective, it is individual, but it can be measured by comparison with things they enjoy less

the world rather consists of people doing things they have to do and doing thibgs they enjoy doing, most people can accuratly rate the enjoyment factor in activities


----------



## drop bear (Feb 17, 2021)

jobo said:


> but we either have individual criteria  or every one in the world is forced to use your critieria,
> 
> the first seem more pragmatic and fair, iif their main criteria  is that they enjoy it, that isnt subjective, it is individual, but it can be measured by comparison with things they enjoy less
> 
> the world rather consists of people doing things they have to do and doing thibgs they enjoy doing, most people can accuratly rate the enjoyment factor in activities



You have a set of empirical results and then apply your criteria to that.

Not make the results a factor of your criteria.

We can look at psychic powers. Now empirically they don't work. And we know this because we can subject them to blind trials.

But psychic powers do make people happy.

There is two different standards of measurement that apply in different contexts.

Confusing those standards of measurement is where you might get in to trouble.

We can look at yellow bamboo as an example. From an individual criteria it may work at making you happy. But it won't work if someone wanted to attack you.






And confusing those concepts leads to problems.


----------



## jobo (Feb 17, 2021)

drop bear said:


> You have a set of empirical results and then apply your criteria to that.
> 
> Not make the results a factor of your criteria.
> 
> ...


youve decided to change the terms of referance to happiness,from enjoyment  which are rather different but possibly related concepts

so lets stick to enjoyment, as its what i said.

if people enjoy using a Ouija board im good with that, just as if they like gardening or cleaning, non of them rock my boat, but im not going to dedicate a big chunk of my life telling them that if their garden doesnt look like hampton court,  they are wasting their time, if it passes an hour or two on pleasantly for them its all the justification they need to keep doing it

im currently doing up an old mountain  bike for my neice, there is no actual logic in doing so, by the time i add up the cost and particularly the time spent it would make more sense to buy her a new one, but i enjoy it, what more justification do i need ? seeing her happy makes me happy,  but that can be achieved in many ways, so i picked the one i enjoy doing


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> I definitely agree. I'm not trying to go against every grappling technique ever, I just don't think judo is the perfect fit for me.


That’s a fair assessment and I feel the same way about it for myself.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 20, 2021)

Any martial arts will do as long as your dedicated motivated and you can loose weight too.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 21, 2021)

jobo said:


> youve decided to change the terms of referance to happiness,from enjoyment  which are rather different but possibly related concepts
> 
> so lets stick to enjoyment, as its what i said.
> 
> ...



Correct. Which justifies on line training. Because whether it makes you any better or not isn't a factor.


----------



## jobo (Feb 21, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Correct. Which justifies on line training. Because whether it makes you any better or not isn't a factor.


well it depends, if improving is part of the enjoyment,  then it doesnt totally justify it, as your enjoyment is decreased

this is only really a factor if your not taking an informed decision on how much if any progress is realistic, if you know and accept that and ita still deemed as a benificial use of your time then its all good.
if your paying a lot of money with out being made aware of the imitations then your being taken for a ride, 

in these times it maybe more benificial as a social/ group thing even if its not in anyway helping your ma to progress or even stopping it decreasing


----------



## drop bear (Feb 21, 2021)

jobo said:


> well it depends, if improving is part of the enjoyment,  then it doesnt totally justify it, as your enjoyment is decreased
> 
> this is only really a factor if your not taking an informed decision on how much if any progress is realistic, if you know and accept that and ita still deemed as a benificial use of your time then its all good.
> if your paying a lot of money with out being made aware of the imitations then your being taken for a ride,
> ...



Exept if the person thinks they are progressing then they may enjoy it more. And so validating the process of not being honest.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 25, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> So I'm kind of new to the whole martial arts concept. I've been doing Taekwondo for the last couple of months but don't feel it as a "fit" for me. Can anyone recommend where there are these few things involved:
> 
> A lot of physical action (So no yoga XD)
> Where there is a relatively high skill level
> ...


The answer to this really depends on what you want to get out of it. Watch a class. What are they really doing? Are they punching and kicking at air? Are they doing drills that are fully cooperative, or focus on responding to slow motion or unrealistic attacks?

If so you may become good at doing these things.

Are they rolling, grappling, and sparring without any scripted motions? If so you might learn to deal with real attacks.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> So I'm kind of new to the whole martial arts concept.* I've been doing Taekwondo for the last couple of months but don't feel it as a "fit" for me*. Can anyone recommend where there are these few things involved:
> 
> A lot of physical action (So no yoga XD)
> Where there is a relatively high skill level
> ...


OK, so I read this entire thread, and it doesn't seem as if you are any closer to finding an answer to your question.  I will start out by saying I practice Tae Kwon Do, and when I started I was overweight still am a little, but not as much as I was 3 years ago,  Here are a couple of thoughts, FWIW.

OP, you seem to have some idea of what you want, and no idea at the same time.  You know you don't like Tae Kwon Do, presumably because it is too easy, though I wonder if this means that after 2 short months you are already dominating the best students at your school.  Or is something else going on here?  Does it matter that your TKD school trains children?  Do they make you spar against children?  I sure hope not, but then again, anything is possible.

You also said you don't think a grappling/throwing art like Judo isn't for you, but you didn't really say why.

You also indicated that part of your motivation is to be strong enough to not be picked on because your are weak.  I get that.  When I was in high school, that was my motivation for taking up Tang Soo Do, a Korean martial art similar to Karate and Tae Kwon Do.  The only time I ever tried to use it in an actual fight, things didn't happen at all like I expected.  In my mind, I pictured some cool Chuck Norris moves, slipping and blocking the other guy's punches and finishing him off with something like a roundhouse kick, and the actual fight was something much more messy.  I shouldn't have been surprised, though.  I had only been training a few months, and that is not nearly enough time in any martial art to actually learn how to fight.  But surprisingly, despite the fight being ugly, I never got in another fight again in 4 years of school.  The closest I got was a year later, and it wasn't really a fight, but more of a guy pushing me and getting in my space.   I hit him with a push front kick, which he walked right into, and it dropped him, and that was the end of that confrontation.  So I guess after a little more training, it actually did work.  

Which brings me to my next point.  It takes a long time to become proficient at fighting when practicing a traditional martial art like Karate, Tae Kwon Do or Kung Fu because all are systems that practice a lot of things that are secondary or tertiary to just fighting.  Even the old school Karate, or Tang Soo Do I did years ago, which was in some ways harder than what I do now, the sparring was not entirely realistic since we generally did not do full force punches to the face, and tried to do light contact to the body.  And throws were generally done with a semi compliant partner.  And since in real life, the guy your are fighting is generally trying to hit you in the face or pin you on the ground and then punch you in the face, no traditional martial art can simulate that.  

 If that is your only reason for training, find a place that focuses on hard, realistic training.  If you want to get good at striking, go with boxing, or maybe Muy Thai.  And for grappling, BJJ.   Getting in the ring regularly with guys trying to hit you will reduce your fear of getting hit and get you good at punching, or throwing nasty kicks or elbows.  And the same goes for grappling.  But, you need to ask yourself, how do you feel about getting hit in the head and face 2, 3, or 4 times a week?  Is that your idea of fun?  It isn't mine, but as a middle aged man, I don't really want to get hit in the face constantly. 

Finally I want to address the weight thing.  If you watch what you eat and work out regularly, it does not matter what you practice.  If you don't watch what you eat, you might lose a little weight initially, but you will quickly adapt and eat back most of what you burn off in class.  Trust me on this.  I have been there many times.  Exercise for health, eat sensibly for weight loss (and health).


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 17, 2021)

mrt2 said:


> OK, so I read this entire thread, and it doesn't seem as if you are any closer to finding an answer to your question.  I will start out by saying I practice Tae Kwon Do, and when I started I was overweight still am a little, but not as much as I was 3 years ago,  Here are a couple of thoughts, FWIW.
> 
> OP, you seem to have some idea of what you want, and no idea at the same time.  You know you don't like Tae Kwon Do, presumably because it is too easy, though I wonder if this means that after 2 short months you are already dominating the best students at your school.  Or is something else going on here?  Does it matter that your TKD school trains children?  Do they make you spar against children?  I sure hope not, but then again, anything is possible.
> 
> ...


Hey @mrt2 , great to hear from you, has been awhile. Hope you're well


----------

